# Got Lost



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 23, 2016)

My parent told me to go to a particular store location for a sale, so I looked at a map and went from there. 

I ended up passing the turn and continued down the road which extends almost eternally and into the next county. 

I followed the road to the next (and last) town in our county and asked for directions at an antique store set into early 1900s buildings with terribly small 2-hour street-parking only.

There is where I found all but the Save-The-Horse bottle. 



The best find by far from that was a local bottle I didn't have an example of yet, from when the Muskegon Brewing Co. and the Muskegon Bottling Works combined for a short time to make the Muskegon Brewing Co. Bottling Works:

The labeled Sanford's Ink was neat, too:

In the end, I found the missed store on my return trip. 

This was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice bottles! there is a Mack's thousand dollar Spavin Remedy that looks just like your Save the Horse bottle, would make a nice pair. Sometimes the road taken by mistake leads to great things....Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you, Andy. The Save-The-Horse will not be staying, though. Only the Muskegon bottle will stay, till I find a better example.


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2016)

at least you found something interesting on the trip , I've often got leads from relatives and such that didn't always make sense or weren't what I was looking for


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol, rco.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 24, 2016)

:flag:


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 25, 2016)

Those "save the horse" bottles come in some beautiful colors.  When I was a kid, a large farm near us was going to have a huge auction to sell everything...they had about 20 old tractors and about 10 outbuildings just packed with stuff.  I was told that I could have any bottle I could find in the outbuildings.  In a cabinet in one of the barns there was one of these "Save the Horse bottles" with the label intact.  I brought it home and washed it and discovered that it was the most beautiful citron color...since then I have also acquired a deep apple green one and of course an aqua one.  I think they come in clear as well.  The label indicates that the stuff was $5.50/bottle...incredible price for the time period!  Neat finds.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 25, 2016)

It is interesting, Uncle Bruce, that the flag has only one star and 12 stripes on it.

NHPharm: There was minor discussion on the Save-The-Horse and other Spavin remedies at the Club yesterday, but colours were not brought up. Sounds like an awesome find. 
I wish to soon get so fortunate as you like that, as my mom's friend's husband's family's barn is going to be torn down soon due to its deterioration, and mom wanted to claim some of the wood off of it, in which I then asked her to see if I could get permission to dig in it/around the barn for bottles. I was later told I have the go-ahead when the time comes near, and that there are cans and bottles in there. Now to establish if they're worth saving, and then to establish a price (or maybe they don't care, who knows yet).


----------

